# Youngster's Log



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, decided to start a log. Its a 4 days per week split program that looks like this:

Wed: Back/Biceps

-Deadlifts

-Wide Grip Pull ups

-Barbell Rows

-BB Preacher Curl

-Db Hammer Curl

Thurs: Shoulders/Traps

-BB Press

-Lat Raise

-Front Raise

-Shrugs

Sat: Legs

-Squats

-SL Deadlifts

-BB Lunges

-Calf Raises

Sun: Chest/Triceps

-Flat BB Press

-Incline BB Press

-Higher Incline BD Press

-Flyes

-Tricep pushdown

-Dips

Larger muscle groups will get 9 - 12 sets and smaller muscles 6 - 9 sets. Main focus is steady increases on Squats and Deadlifts. I plan to add 2.5kg each week on these exercises and around 1kg

(if i can) on the other compound movements.

I will be posting pretty much everything on here from diet and training to just how i feel. (Will be good to put all this down on writing and see how my lifts are actually progressing).


----------



## leglock (Mar 10, 2005)

9 - 12 sets seems a lot for maximum growth mate....squats/deadlifts/lunges 12 sets ? i wouldnt be able to walk for a week,adding 2.5kg per week dont sound a lot of weight ,but it is....maybe lower the sets and increase the intensity ?......dont take my word for it tho theres plenty more knowledgable folk on here than me....it was just my initial thoughts,all the best.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i dont think 2.5kg increments are very realistic bud-

you really need some smaller plates,but you`ll be ok for a while i guess.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

You lads are probably right i'll just have to see how it goes


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck , bro...


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok. Yesterdays workout was back and biceps and it went a bit like this

Deadlift

- warmups

131kg - 7,7,8,8

Pull Ups 6,6,6,6

Bent Over Row 70kg, 8,8,7,6

BB Preacher - 32.5kg 8, 8, 8

Hammer Curl - 16kg 8, 8, 8

Not a bad session in all. Deadlifts felt a bit light but i am really trying to focus on form and cycle the weight up gradually. Bent over rows are done with chaest lying on a bench in order to keep form strict.

Diet yesterday was ok

Meal 1 - 1 scoop On whey, whole eggs, 3 weetabix, 1 slice of toast and half pint of milk.

Meal 2 - Chicken & Basmati rice

Meal 3 - tuna sweetcorn & mayo sandwiches with 500ml of milk

Meal 4 - same as meal 3

Meal 5 - Steak & pasta

P/W- Shake

Meal 6 - Chicken & Basmati rice.

With fruit and veg scattered throughout the day.

Really should of had some sort of casein in meal 6 but there was nothing in the house and chicken was all i could have. Shopping today so will stock up on all essentials :tongue1:.

Current weight 13 stone 8 this morning. Planning to bulk up to about 14.7 - 15 stone, before starting to cut.

over and out


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shoulders and Traps today:

BB Press - 60kg 8

- 65kg 7,6,6

Lat Raises 11.5kg - 8,8,8,8

Front raises 11.5kg - 8,8,8,8

BB Shrugs 90kg - 10,8,8,8

Dont really enjpy front raises for my shoulders. I Don't know whether to throw another pressing movement in instead. Any ideas lads?

Diet was the same as yesterday exept i had chicken and basmati rice for meal 4 and milk and eggs for meal 6.

Thanks


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Saturdays session was legs:

Squats:

Warmups

80kg - 8

85kg - 6,6,6,6

SL Deadlift

110kg - 12,10,10,8

Calf raises

40kg - 15,15,12,10

Well as you can see my legs are a disgrace to say the least. Squats are my main focus from now on. Might start doing 20 paused reps (if thats what they're called). But still you've got to start somewhere i suppose.

Could only manage 5 meals yesterday as i was a lazy arse and had a lie in. This happens a lot on a weekend and really need to get my act together and get out of bed!!

Joining a gym next week instead of my garage, so looking forward to that

thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

A gym really is the way to go....Lots of advantages that the garage doesn't have. I know when I go to the gym I.m motivated to get in and out in a descent amount of time in my garage I feel I have all day to do it...sit down watch tv...that kinda thing...Good look...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as for the lat raises mate-

compounds grow more muscle than isolations...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Youngster said:


> Shoulders and Traps today:
> 
> BB Press - 60kg 8
> 
> ...


Unless you are BB'ing Mr Youngster, you'll probably find you progress better in terms of Strength and Size if you cut down your split.

I don't know where you are currently in terms of Physique etc

But a day for Shoulders and Traps at anything other than an Intermediate level onwards seems unproductive to me.

Front Delts are going to get smashed on Bench Press anyway.

If anything your Rear Delts are likely to be the underdeveloped part. Most peoples are.

But even then some nice heavy rows should hammer them nicely.

Leg session looks good though - nice and simple


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so much more articulate than me mr.tall! :thumb


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

so what do you recommend for shoulders then? Perhaps DB & BB press in the same session rather than raises?

As for chest / triceps today. (Last session in my garage:clap2

Flat Bench press

Warmups

85kg - 8

90kg - 6

92.5kg - 6

95kg - 4 (bit ambitious)

Incline Db press

33.5kg - 9, 7, 6, 5

DB flyes

16kg - 12, 12

Tricep pulldown

35kg - 10,10,8

Bench dips

BW+10kg - 15, 12, 12

Not a bad session today, but still disgusted at how week my legs are!!! My Bench press is heavier than my squat:der:. Will have to sort that one out!

Diet wise, today has been pathetic.

thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

could do mate-

i only do one or the other for shoulders and thats it...

i find shoulders get such a hammering from other exercises and its enuff.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Rest day

Chest and legs are really sore today.

Diet:

Meal 1 - On Whey shake, 3 eggs, 1 slice of toast, 60g of cheerios, 1/2 pint of milk

Meal 2 - Tuna Mayo sarnies, 500ml milk

Meal 3 - Chicken & Basmati rice

Meal 4 - same as meal 3

Meal 5 - Steak, potatoes, 1 yorkshire pudding

Meal 6 - (Haven't had this yet, but wil be..) 2 pints of milk & 4 eggs

Really pleased with diet today going to try and keep everyday like this from now on.

Thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hard as hell eating like this...Gets easier as the weeks go bye...Keep up the good work...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

dont worry m8 your leg strengh will come and when it does you will see good gains throughout your body


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope so fatboy :tongue1:.

Well i joined a gym today and after flying through back and biceps in an hour i've realised i don't need to do a 4 day split and will be able to quite easily fit it all in to a 3 day split. So this week i will train tues (today)wed and fri. But from next week it will be mon, wed, fri.

Todays session:

Deadlift

-warmups

-120kg - 8

-130kg - 6

-140kg - 6

-140kg - 6

Seated cable row

60kg - 8,6

55kg - 8,7

Lat pulldown

60kg - 8,7

55kg - 8,8

BB Preacher Curl

30kg - 8,8,7,6

DB Hammer Curl

15kg - 8,8,8,8

What a difference deadlifting with an olly bar and 20kg plates. In my garage i was using a little thin bar with 10kg plates. Form is much better now that the bar is that little bit higher off the ground. All in all, not a bad session. Diet going well so far but will post the whole thing later tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

3 Plates a side - nice deadlifting Youngster.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheers Tall... i'm getting there (slowly but surely)

Diet was good again today

Meal 1 - on whey shake, 3 eggs, 1 slice of toast, 50g cheerios

Meal 2 - Tuna mayo cucumber sarnies 500ml milk

Meal 3 - P/W Shake

Meal 4 - Chicken & Basmati Rice

Meal 5 - same as meal 4

Meal 6 - Mince, potatoes, 3 yorkshire puddings vegies

Meal 7 - 2 pints of milk 3 eggs

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the Macro's on that Youngster?


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Going to sound stupid here... But haven't even got a clue what macro's are :axe:


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Shoulders and leas day today.

DB Press

warmups

30kg - 7,6,6

BB Press

55kg - 7,7,6

Lat. Raises

8kg - 12,12,10,8

Squats

Warmups

80kg - 6

90kg - 4

84kg - 6

Leg press

70kg - 12,12,10

Leg extensions

9,9,9 Can't remember the weight

Ham Curls

12,10,10 Cant remember weight

Well... the squats were hard as hell. I used to put a bench underneath me when i squated in the garage but didn't use one at the gym. So next week i'm definately doing the 20 reps instead of sets and i'll slowly increase the weight. Also going to get a notebook or something to write down what weight i'm lifting because i couldn't remember with a few of the leg exercises. Weigh day tomorrow, so hopefully i've aded a pound or two.

Diet wise - pretty decent again

Meal 1 - on whey shake, 2 eggs 1 slice of toast, 50g cheerios, fresh orange juice.

P/W shake

Meal 2 - Chicken & Basmati rice banana

Meal 3 - Tuna mayo sandwhich & 500ml milk

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Meal 5 - Steak & Pasta

Meal 6 - 2 pints of milk 3 eggs

Think i'm going to switch to oats in the morning for a change.

Thanks


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Weigh day today and i'm 13 stone 12  Another increase so can't complain.

Only going to be able to manage 5 meals today

Meal 1 - the usual brekky

Meal 2 - Kfc (naughty naughty)

Meal 3 - Chicken and basmati rice

Meal 4 - Same as meal 3

Meal 5 - steak 2 eggs pasta & milk

That KFC tasted soooo good!

Thanks


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

last fridays chest/tricep session:

BB press

warmups

90kg - 6, 6, 5

DB Inlince

35kg - 6

30kg - 8, 7

Dips

8,8,7

Triceps pulldown

Can't remeber weight.

3sets reps 8 -12

Overhead DB extension

30kg 8, 8, 8

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You have 31kg DBs?


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

hmmmm no edit edit. Trying to type too fast


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Back and biceps yesterday:

Deadlift

Warmups

140kg - 6

145kg - 6

150kg - 6 (massive PB!)

150kg - 5

Seated cable rows

60kg - 9, 8, 8, 8

Lat Pulldown

65kg - 8, 8, 7, 7

BB Curls

35kg - 8, 7,

30kg - 8, 7

Hammer curl

15kg - 8, 8, 8, 8

Not a bad session. Extremely pleased with the deadlift!!! But on the downside, diet has been terrible!! i think i feel more down about messing up my diet than i do if i miss a session! Really need to get a bit more focus and dedication. Weigh day on thursday, i really doubt if i've gained any weight. Most likely lost a few lbs. Also tried oats today. I put them in with my morning shake and to say the least..... they were disgusting! It took me about 25mins to drink 1 pint of "mush". Won't be doing that again!

Thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Diet tuff dude...I've had to skip 1 meal a day for the last three but back on track now and you will be to ...lifts lookin good...keep it and the pounds will rise....


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude, don't try to add pounds every week - it won't be quality gains. Trust me, I played that game & look where I've ended up!!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

one of the hardest aspects of training is being consistant with your food .

everybody has off days its inevatable.  as long as the good days outweigh the bad you will be ok


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! Well diet is way back on track today so i suppose that's a positive.

Todays session - legs/shoulders:

Squat

warmups

80kg - 20 reps. This was difficult but nothing majorly mind blowing, but still going to slowly cycle the weight up and hopefully a few months down the line i'll start squating a less embarrasing weight.

Leg press

110kg - 8, 10

130kg - 8

Leg extensions

35kg - 12,12, 11

Ham curls

20kg - 12, 10, 9

DB Shoulder Press

28kg - 8, 8, 7

BB Shoulder Press

55kg 6, 6

50kg - 8

Lat raises

10kg - 12, 12, 10

Decided to slightly decrease my DB Shoulder press to concentrate on slow stric reps and this worked really well my shoulders were really screaming at me. Both DB and BB Presses are done sitting down.

Thanks


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well yesterday was weigh day and shockingly i was still 13 stone 12. Really up for nailing the diet from now on.

Supposed to be training chest/triceps today but i'm still a bit sore off earlier sessions this week and i've got cold and bad throat. So i'm going to have an extra day off

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No need for DB and BB Shoulder Press Youngsta - they both hit the same muscles.

Looks like your hammies may be lagging from your numbers, which will affect your Squat.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yea the whole legs are lagging Tall!

To update:

Training going well and diet has been brilliant. Weight today was 14 stone 2, which is the heaviest i've ever been. Only 12 more pounds to go until i re-evaluate what i'm going to do i.e. Continue bulking or cut.

Thanks


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Try Box Squats instead of normal squats, and alternate SLDL and Ham Curls each week.


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah i will probably give those a whirl Tall thanks!

Todays session was Legs and Shoulders

This really zaps the energy out of me!

Squats 85kg 20 reps I decided to increase by 5kg instead of 2.5kg because my training partner said last weeks squats looked too easy. Anyways this wasnt too bad, difficult yes, but form stayed good. I will continue to increase by 2.5kg from now on.

Leg Press

160kg - 12, 12, 10

Leg extensions

40kg - 12 10 9

Ham Curls

25kgs - 12, 11, 10

DB Shoulder Press

27.5kg - 10

30kg - 7, 6

27.5kg - 7

Lat Raises

10kg - 12 10 10 8

I am really pleased with the way training is going. Constant Improvements :tongue1:

Thanks


----------



## Youngster1466867938 (Feb 15, 2008)

Really need to start updating this a bit more.

Since the last little upset with trying to keep my diet on track, it has been excellent. (I just wish i knew the importance of diet when i first started lifting) But anyways training has also been great and have definatley put size on. Might even get some pics up soon to keep track of my progress.

Was back biceps day yesterday and got a HUGE (for me) Deadlift PB. I done 3 sets of 6 at 162.5kg. I done this by accident. I put the 10kg plates on instead of the 5kgs and didnt relise until after 2 sets. (No wonder my eyes were nearly popping out of my head). So absolutley chuffed with that and i'm so sore all over today which feels great.

Weight today is 14 stone 2, (first thing on empty stomach) which is not an increase but is pretty much the first week where i havent gained any weight so not too worried about that. 198lbs... just a couple more pounds and i've hit the 200 mark :becky:

Thanks


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like things are going great .PB on accident, you can't beat that...now that you know you can do it your on to the next level....


----------

